# 1155 Mainboard Vergleich



## floriáno (9. März 2011)

Guten Abend,
ich bin wirklich ein Laie- damals war alles nicht halb so komplex wie heute. Ich verstehe gerade die Nuancen der ganzen Mainboardgeschichte nicht.
Ich würde jedoch gern eins aus folgenden wählen:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a616630.html

ASUS Sabertooth P67 Rev 3.0, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBEDA-G0EAY0KZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

ASUS P8P67 Evo Rev 3.0, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBDPA-G0EAY0KZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

ASUS P8P67 Pro Rev 3.0, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBE5A-G0EAY0KZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

ASRock P67 Extreme6, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

ASRock P67 Extreme4, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Ich wäre für kleine und auch ausführliche Tipps äusserst dankbar.


----------



## Zerberus1 (9. März 2011)

Hallo...

also ich werde morgen das ASUS P8P67 Rev. 3.0 bekommen und verbauen und für mich "reicht es aus"..... erstmal die Frage was du ausgeben willst und ob du zwei Grafikkarten verbauen willst... was brauchst du.....und was willst du machen/ aufbauen?! Hier mal ein Link wo alle P67/ H67 Boards von einem ASUS Mitarbeiter erklärt werden.... ist aber auf englisch....aber kannst dir schonmal einen Überblick verschaffen...

YouTube - Newegg TV: ASUS Sandy Bridge P67 H67 1155 Mainstream Motherboard Lineup

Beim Deluxe hast du z.B. noch einen zusätzlich USB 3.0 Front Panel für die Gehäusefront. Die Boards sind etwas unterschiedlich von der Architektur... einige haben bessere/ mehr Chipkühler oder Heatpipes und unterschiedliche Anschlußmöglichkeiten.... Mußt du die Technischen Daten mal vergleichen... hier auf der ASUS Seite kannst du mehrere Artikel miteinander vergleichen... vielleicht hilft dir das..

ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Mainboards

Schau mal einfach...

Gruß
Zerberus


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. März 2011)

Ich würde genau schauen welche Schnittstellen das Board haben muß und welche Anschlüße du haben willst. Für die meisten Bereiche dürfte das ASRock P67 Extreme 4 reichen


----------



## ile (10. März 2011)

Aber nicht zu vergessen (Das geht nämlich meist unter): Neben der besseren Ausstattung bieten die Asus-Boards auch eine klar bessere Lüftersteuerung.


----------



## floriáno (10. März 2011)

Neun Motherboards mit Intels P67-Chipsatz im Vergleich : Hohe Performance in der Mittelklasse: Intels P67-Chipsatz

hier ein Vergleich ein kleiner Test zwischen verschiedenen Boards.

Ich schwanke halt zwischem allen, das Gigabyte UD4 find ich vom Look fast super, das Asus Pro hat sogar Bluetooth integriert.
Hatte früher das Asus A7N8X Deluxe, das waren noch Zeiten- ein super Teil.
Wie viel Jahre Garantie gibt es eigentlich bei Asus?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (10. März 2011)

Ich würde dir das ASRock P67 Extreme 6 ans Herz legen. Bessere Heatpipe, mehr Anschlüsse für grad mal 15€ mehr. Da sollte man dann auch nicht mehr dran knausern.


----------



## thysol (10. März 2011)

Das Asus P8P67 ist ein sehr gutes Mainboard.


----------



## simptrix (10. März 2011)

Habe mir heute auch das Asus P8P67. Kann dir ja mal bescheid geben wenn ich es nächste woche bekommme wie mein erste eindruck ist. aber von den anschlüssen und von dem aspekt her das ich eh nur 1 graka verbauen möchte und werde wird es für mich wohl ausreichend sein


----------



## Zerberus1 (11. März 2011)

Habe heute mein P8P67 B3 bekommen und verbaut..... muß sagen, dass ich sehr zufrieden bin und alles dran ist was man/ ich brauche... Bluetooth ist auf dem Board übrigens auch mit dabei.... Die Frage ist halt immer: Was brauche ich... man muß ja nicht mehr bezahlen für Dinge die man eh nicht braucht....


----------



## floriáno (11. März 2011)

Das weiß ich gar nicht so genau weil ich nicht mehr so in der Materie drin stecke. 
i7 2600k + gtx 570 oc bestell ich mir auf jeden fall.
Also Asus P8P67, Asus P8P67 Pro oder Asus P8P67 Evo oder doch das Gigabyte UD4 mit 4 Jahren Garantie ?!
Das Desigm vom Asrock Extreme(4/6) gefällt mir jetzt sowieso nicht sonderlich ..


----------



## ghostadmin (11. März 2011)

Das Gigabyte und das ASUS / die ASUSe  sind gute Boards, da machst du nichts verkehrt. Was du kaufst, hängt davon ab welche Anschlüsse und Features du brauchst und natürlich auch welches der beiden Boards dir am besten gefällt.


----------



## floriáno (11. März 2011)

Und wo ist jetzt der genaue Unterschied zwischen Asus Pro, Evo und normal? Selbst wenn ich es lese kann ich es momentan nicht verstehen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. März 2011)

Wenn man UEFi wert legt, fällt das Gigabyte aber schon wieder raus. Vergleiche doch einfach die 3 Kandidaten nach ihren Möglichkeiten die für dich nötig sind. Ich denke das Pro wäre der gesunde Kompromiss, 2 x Lanes möglich, einen PCIe 1 Slot mehr, 2 x eS ATA


----------



## ghostadmin (11. März 2011)

Lies dir halt einfach mal die Spezifikationen von den ASUSen durch: Produktvergleich ASUS P8P67 Evo Rev 3.0, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBDPA-G0EAY0KZ), ASUS P8P67 Pro Rev 3.0, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBE5A-G0EAY0KZ), ASUS P8P67 Rev 3.0, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBE4A-G0EAY0DZ) &#12
Da erkennst du schon das es Unterschiede gibt.


----------



## floriáno (11. März 2011)

Evo 2x GB Lan, Pro 1x GB Lan. Normal kein SLI, kein eSata. Das wars oder wie ?


----------



## floriáno (12. März 2011)

Hab mir nochmal alles genau angesehen, vielen Dank an die freundlichen User hier.
Tendiere stark zum Asus P8P67 Pro und wollte dazu folgenden Ram nehmen:
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 4GB Kit Mach Xtreme Technology Black Diamond DDR3-1333, CL7

Vermutlich 4x 2GB, also alle vier Ramslots ausnutzen- empfehlenswert, oder lieber 2x 4GB?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. März 2011)

Beim RAM würde ich lieber zu 2 x 4Gb greifen, und CL 9 reicht da auch völlig. Den Unterschied würde man eh nur in Benchmarks feststellen, der würde da schon völlig reichen -> exceleram Black Sark DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24


----------



## floriáno (12. März 2011)

Ich find den Style so klasse darum solls ja der sein, dazu CL7 für den Preis ist doch ordentlich. 
Aber du meinst 2x 4GB wäre besser- womit lässt sich das begründen?


----------

